# converting AUDIO_TS and VIDEO_TS into a windows media player file?



## techguy41 (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi,

I have a movie I made on my computer and now it is in the Video_TS, Audio_TS format. How can I convert that to a windows media file?

Help Please 

Thanks


----------



## pbates (Jun 7, 2005)

They wouldn't let me post the URL but try searching on Google for DVD ripper. You'll find it easily.

Not a pretty interface (and not free), but it's the only one that I found that works.


----------

